# Positive for SIBO



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum...I had my breath test today and it was positive. I've had ulcerative colitis/proctitis since 11-05 and all the symptoms associated with this disease I still have including an awful scalp and face rash/seb derm and these plugs that come out of my hair follicle/pores!I haven't spoken to my GI doc yet. I think he's gonna want to put me on Cephalexin (I think the spelling is right). He wanted to before he tested me, but I wanted to be tested first to make sure.What prompted the breath test is that back in december I Had the organix test done by a natural doctor and everything came back perfect except that it stated that I had a intestinal bacterial overgrowth and to take S. Boulardii..... It found the toxin in my urine...I was out on Flagyl for 14. I took it twice a day at 500mg. I had diarrhea the whole time. So it did nothing for me. I still have my awful skin rash/seb. derm or dandruff all over my face and scalp....So what the best protocol? Is there one? Any advice? Thank you all......


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if the skin issues would have to be from SIBO, or if you could be sure clearing up the SIBO would automatically clear the skin. Especially with other health problems going on.Have you tried a dandruff shampoo and wash your face with it (leave on face 30 seconds then rinse). I don't get bad issues on my face, but it is what the dermatologist suggested for me when I was having some issues.Sometimes diarrhea during an antibiotic is part of it clearing the system out. It is how you feel after you stop that tells if it worked for the SIBO.


----------



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

I tried all the shampoos.... I currently using head and shoulders with zinc in it. I leave it on for a half hour..... I tried so many different things.The derms are all stunned at my situation but believe it's due to my UP/bad bacteria!Who knows what to do....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can see the Ulcerative Colitis more than just SIBO. People with autoimmune problems can have skin issues as well as the main organ that is being attacked, but I don't know what to do about it.I don't see a lot of SIBO people complaining about unusual skin disorders. Have they tried any of the things for psoriasis or anything along that route or just over the counter stuff for normal dandruff?


----------



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

I've tried everything under the sun..... Well see what my GI gives me and if it makes any difference... I'm at a loss for words.


----------

